# Basics on Merida



## kathleentitus (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm interested in retiring to Merida and wonder if someone could help me with basic info....So far, I understand it is a very interesting, vibrant city with a historic center and many cultural activities, good restaurants, dancing places, etc. I've also heard that the University of Merida is excellent, with good to excellent medical care in Merida, as a result. I'm also under the impression that it's probably around 2/3 the cost of living in the States. Does all of this sound reasonably accurate?

I'm wondering what the American expat population is like - for example, how many are there and how well organized are they with social and volunteer activities? Is the male:female ratio fairly normal or, like in San Miguel, something like 1:10? Are there any significant environmental problems - i.e., air pollution?

Any pros and cons in addition that you think I should know?
Thanks!
Kathy (also known as Catalina)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
I gather that you haven't visited Mexico to explore the various options in several locations. Each has its own character and climate. If you think Florida is hot and humid in the summer months, you will find that Merida will be even more so, and full house AC is not common, due to the expense of electricity. Most expats, on either coast, often have second homes in higher, cooler parts of Mexico for the hot six months or more. Frankly, we only visit the coasts in December or January. So, do your homework well before buying anything.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't seen a whole lot of input from Merida expats on this site but there seems to be a vibrant community in Merida as well as a significant community that lives north of Merida up around Progreso on the Gulf that takes advantage of the proximity to Merida.
As GringoRV said, the only negative that I have heard is the summer temperature. Expect you should spend a summer renting split between the city & the coast to verify that what you want. Only other negative to me is that I want a day drive or less to the border.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Day drive to which border?*



conklinwh said:


> I haven't seen a whole lot of input from Merida expats on this site but there seems to be a vibrant community in Merida as well as a significant community that lives north of Merida up around Progreso on the Gulf that takes advantage of the proximity to Merida.
> As GringoRV said, the only negative that I have heard is the summer temperature. Expect you should spend a summer renting split between the city & the coast to verify that what you want. Only other negative to me is that I want a day drive or less to the border.


From Merida you can drive to the Belize or Guatemalan borders in less than a day...


----------



## kathleentitus (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply! I'm just starting to research where to buy a 'casita' several years from now. I'm looking for a strong American community in an environment that still retains the colonial charm of the old, authentic Mexico. As an artist, I'm looking for a place that's arty yet not too expensive, and near a city I could sell my paintings of Mexican Indians. While I'm real healthy, I'd like to be near excellent medical care. One of my few limitations is that I'm very allergic to mold and may not be able to afford AC all summer, so I'm leery of Merida and Mazatlan...and looking into Lake Chapala now....Any more advice would be greatly appreciated!
I noticed that you live in Pozos - are you an artist or interested in the arts?
Looking forward to your reply, Kathy


----------



## kathleentitus (Mar 13, 2010)

*Arty but affordable with old Mexican charm...*

Thanks for your reply!
I'm just starting to research where to buy a 'casita' several years from now. I'm looking for a strong American community in an environment that still retains the colonial charm of the old, authentic Mexico. As an artist, I'm looking for a place that's arty yet not too expensive, and near a city I could sell my paintings of Mexican Indians. While I'm real healthy, I'd like to be near excellent medical care. One of my few limitations is that I'm very allergic to mold and may not be able to afford AC all summer, so I'm leery of Merida and Mazatlan...and looking into Lake Chapala now....I did live in San Miguel, in my parents' casita, and loved it there, but had to sell it for them. SMA is too expensive for me. Any more advice would be greatly appreciated!



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> I gather that you haven't visited Mexico to explore the various options in several locations. Each has its own character and climate. If you think Florida is hot and humid in the summer months, you will find that Merida will be even more so, and full house AC is not common, due to the expense of electricity. Most expats, on either coast, often have second homes in higher, cooler parts of Mexico for the hot six months or more. Frankly, we only visit the coasts in December or January. So, do your homework well before buying anything.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I am not an artist but rather a history buff. My wife is a painter and we just rebuilt a ruin on our property in the mine area as a studio.
We were drawn to San Miguel in 2001 because of the combination of history and art. We spent 4 winters there and loved it. When we decided to buy/build, we were really turned off by the noise, crowds, traffic and yes the volume of expats. We wanted to live close enough to take advantage of the San Miguel positives but in a smaller, and much less expensive, environment. We found what we wanted in Pozos. There is a small expat population of about 50 when full time, part time and property owners are combined. Most have some relationship to the arts whether painting, photography, jewelry design or a gallery. More importantly there is a very consistent focus on how we can make Pozos better for all it's inhabitants. One of my focii is how to spread knowledge of Pozos. We had a great event last night in the ruins of a 120 year old school where the local Chichimeca groups had a spring equinox celebration. We met a Mexican couple from Leon that wanted to explore their history. I just returned from a great 1.5 hour walk and talk through 3 major mine complexes from the 1890's. They are going to put the pictures and history online in both English and Spanish. I expect that this similar to the focus in San Miguel in the 50's but please don't call us the next San Miguel.
As to some of your specific points. We are about 7500 feet so mold not an issue and only May has any heat. Most of the year it is 50's at night and 70's during the day with January having some risk of cold. Especially this year with the very cold weather up north.
We have 3 small hotels and 4 "expat" level restaurants. We are 5 miles from San Luis de la Paz a town of 65K, 45 min from San Miguel and about an hour from Queretaro. This gives a wide range of eating, shopping and exploring options. There is a great hospital just off the highway into Queretaro with a full compliment of English speaking doctors.
Pozos was included in the last International Living list of places that you can live very well on $1200/month. If you want more on why Pozos, see the article I wrote "Mineral de Pozos:Magical Tranquility".
Better yet, come to Pozos and see for yourself.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That sounds like a good option. You should also explore Chapala, Ajijic & Jocotopec on Lake Chapala for access to a strong art community (Ajijic), with lots of potential expat customers, Chapala and Jocotopec for less expensive living nearby and access to familiar products, Guadalajara, etc. Of course, we think the weather is next to impossible to beat.


----------

